# Russian Queens



## dlowe43 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am looking for a good source for Russian Queens next spring. Would appreciate anyones experiances and results.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Check out http://www.russianbreeder.org/


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

I have excellent results and service with Hubbert Tubbs. He is one of the members of the Russian Queen Breeders Association.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

Jimmy Brooks has been great to work with! he's in the Russian bee breeders assoc. too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I get mine from Santa Claus!








aka: Charlie Harper

I would buy from the *Russian Honeybee Breeders Association *member who is the closest  to you.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I second Charlie Harper. Very nice to deal with and very nice queens. :thumbsup:


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

> Check out http://www.russianbreeder.org/


Thanks for link this is a very interesting group. WOndering if anyone on here is a member. I was very impressed with the requirements for membership: you must have 200 hives and only have Russian genetics in your yard. 


> ach year at least 30 colonies from each line will be set up in test apiaries. These colonies will be evaluated for improved resistance to varroamites, continued resistance to trachea mites, possible resistance to Nosema sp., honey production, and other desirable traits.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I have conversed with a few members of the program. I know they have an annual meeting in Nov. From my understanding they will be discussing the 200 hive issue to make it a little easier for smaller operations to get into the program. I have personally set a goal to get in either way. I do hope they change the membership requirements to let the smaller guys/gals in, but I do understand protecting the genetics of the bee they produce.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

hey yall
i have a russian queen and bee's, they are, "to me", more aggressive than the Italian bee's i have, they are more swarming and very easily disturbed. they are very aggressive. might be just me, but i don't know if i'll get another russian.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I got great queens this year and great service from Bob Brachman, a member of the Russian Breeders Assoc.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Ditto on Bob Brachman, I also haad good service later from Ray Revis.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

bradley39482 said:


> hey yall
> i have a russian queen and bee's, they are, "to me", more aggressive than the Italian bee's i have, they are more swarming and very easily disturbed. they are very aggressive. might be just me, but i don't know if i'll get another russian.


I just found this thread and fell the need to respond. I have noticed that my Russians are a little more aggresive on some days than my Italians were. But I haven't been stung as much as I was. I have been in a dearth just about ever since they became Russians. This is one thing that may be causing some of the extra activity. By which I mean more head butts and more bees flying. Having said this I expected them to be more aggresive because anything in nature that has a higher rate of survival is more aggresive. ANYTHING. I think maybe that the reason they don't rob as much as the Italians is because they protect what's theirs better. I love my Russians so far.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I have two Russian breeder queens and several hives with their outmated daughters. The Russians and their daughters are slightly more gentle than the rest of my colonies, and the rest are gentle and easy to work! The breeders came from Dwight Porter.

Richard


----------

